# Need help installing the madcatz gamepad driver!



## hiphiphooray (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm trying to download the driver and have tried everything, but it won't install correctly via device manager and there are no drivers listed online for it through microsoft. Even the external mirrors seem to not have the driver up. I'm running Windows 7, 64 bit. 

According to http://www.microsoft.com/windows/compati… The device is compatible. However it does not install automatically. 

When I click on the driver link (http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/JOYSTIC… it says 404 error, file not found.

When I try to find it on microsoft (http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/… the only option to download is the 360 accessories software. And even with the software up and running I have no driver to work the gamepad and the software doesn't acknowledge the controller.

help please?


----------



## bwsealirl (Jan 10, 2010)

Hi hiphiphooray,

Welcome to TSF, 

Could you provide a link the the specific make of controller that you are having a problem with?


----------



## beastgreeley (Apr 10, 2010)

I've got the same problem, help please?????


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The driver is built into Win7/Vista the issue with the madcatz controller seems to be in the controller itself as it's not being identified correctly.
See if you get a response from Madcatz tech support> Select a department - Powered by Kayako Fusion Help Desk Software


----------



## heretohelp (Sep 23, 2012)

i had the same problem with a generic mad catz 360 wired controller
you will see it in the device manager when you connect it but not under human interfaces and the pad would not power up. you will need to update the driver but browse my computer for driver then select choose from a list of drivers and find the driver for the original xbox360 wired controller. this worked for me and the pad powered up but i still had to locate a version of xpadder because the left and right trigger where showing up as one analogue input, changing the settings in xpadder remedied this problem for me ....happy gaming


----------

